# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  महफ़िल में चर्चा का विषय

## garima

सभी  नवागतो और सदस्यों से निवेदन है वह अपनी पसन्द का विषय(टॉपिक) यहाँ  इस सूत्र में लिखे। जिसके अनुसार हम हर दिन सदस्यों की पसन्द के विषय पर महफ़िल समय में चर्चा करेगे। 
 हमारी महफ़िल आओ समय बिताया के चोपाल चर्चा पे लगती है 
महफ़िल नए पुराने दोस्तों की  जहा हम सभी मित्र इकट्ठे होते है मिलते है।

----------

